# Diamond Stone Set Initial Run Signup



## JBroida

Alright... heres my plan. It seems there are way more than 5 people who want to order these. I'm ok with that. I'm going to order the first run of these next monday. If you are interested in getting a set, please send me an e-mail with the subject "diamond stone set order". We will be charging 1/2 the total at the time the order is placed. When the stones get here (which shouldnt take too long), we will invoice you for the second 1/2 and get them shipped out. Because of the nature of this first order, we will not be able to accommodate any cancelations or returns on this first run. The price for the set will be $300 (the actual price when they go up for sale on the website may be about $10-15 higher). These stones will not come with boxes, so we will pack them very well.

Each set will include the following things:
1 1000 grit diamond stone
1 6000 grit diamond stone
2 naguras for diamond stones
1 stone holder (like the ones pictured in the video.... you may also see this type of stone holder up for sale on our website at some point soon)

Lets see how this goes.

-Jon

*if there are more orders than i can deal with, i may need to cap this... i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chefdog

Jon,
When is the cutoff time for ordering one of the sets?


----------



## JBroida

This coming sunday


----------



## Chefdog

Thanks. Off to find some stuff to sell...


----------



## JBroida

I've got space for 3 more people and then i have to close this first run


----------



## JBroida

down to the last 2 spots...

if this keeps going like this, i might not have to wait until monday to order... i might be able to get them ordered today


----------



## JohnnyChance

Sweet


----------



## JBroida

also, i'm holding off on sending out invoices until i've got this filled up. I hope thats ok with you guys.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida

one space left


----------



## Paco.McGraw

Did you get my email? I didn't have your address saved on my phone so I sent it through the website contact

-Sam


----------



## [email protected]

.... i want to put my name on a waiting list for diamond necklace and ring.


----------



## schanop

The boss has spoken ...


----------



## chuck239

Jon, looks like you are in trouble.... Time to start shopping. (I only say this or comment on this thread because you know who doesn't ever look at this site)

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

This one is now closed. Thanks to everyone for signing up... invoices will be coming shortly.

@paco got it


----------



## Midsummer

I would be interested when you do the next run. thanks


----------



## JBroida

If this goes well, I will likely add them to the store in a more permanent way


----------



## ChiliPepper

Completely off-topic but... LOL I was literally in tears after watching the video linked from your "Don't you know who I am?".
Awesome! :rofl2:


----------



## JBroida

glad to be of service


----------



## Lefty

Sara is funny. She's a keeper, Jon!


----------



## ramenlegend

i'm always too late, sounds like an interesting package, i'll just have to wait until they're on the site!


----------



## bkdc

If anyone drops out, I'll fill the spot!


----------



## JBroida

yeah.. remember that if this goes well and people are happy with what i am selling, i plan on adding this full time to the site, so no one will have to wait. Really sorry for those who missed out on this.

As a side note, i was surprised at how fast this went. I'm always nervous about offering expensive options like this, as i'm not sure others will see the same value in this that i do. I am always testing things like this though, and even sometimes bring in some of these options in small batches for customers and fellow sharpeners. For example, i have an 800 girt diamond stone in right now that soaks like a regular stone, cuts crazy fast (faster than the 1k in this by a decent bit), and is followed up nicely by the gesshin 6k. The downsides are that it is $400 for a 3mm thick plate of this, which will then need to be mounted to something.

If these is interest in the projects like this that i often do, let me know, and i am happy to make them more publicly available. Its not that i'm trying to hide things... i just feel like most people wouldnt have the same interest in these kinds of products. Thats the main reason why this came up... it was the first time i could offer something like this at a price that wouldnt blow everyone's minds. I've spent way more than this on a single synthetic stone before (and i know people spend this on naturals, but in my mind, its a different game).


----------



## phan1

It's pretty crazy that there's a market for these type of products in Japan at all. Can I assume that there's a ton of expensive stones that are not necessarily aimed at the cutlery market such as tools and such?

At this point, I think you might as well start selling sharpening wheels, LOL.


----------



## JBroida

there are quite a few things aimed at professionals that arent in high production... also, you'd be surprised by what high end pro chefs will spend on their tools and things to care for them


----------



## DSChief

phan1 said:


> It's pretty crazy that there's a market for these type of products in Japan at all. Can I assume that there's a ton of expensive stones that are not necessarily aimed at the cutlery market such as tools and such?
> 
> At this point, I think you might as well start selling sharpening wheels, LOL.





I asked a while back about when he would be featuring his big wheel for sale on the web site, I'm, still waiting


----------



## JBroida

its a different price point alltogether


----------



## DSChief

JBroida said:


> t*here are quite a few things aimed at professionals that arent in high production*... also, you'd be surprised by what high end pro chefs will spend on their tools and things to care for them




Exactly my point. And there are some of use who want access to that niche market


----------



## Miles

Busy week, finished up with a double yesterday and didn't keep a close eye on the board. Missed this one, but I'm very interested. Jon, please keep us posted on future runs or if you add them to the regular stock list.


----------



## JBroida

as an update to all who have ordered stones, they are officially on the way from Japan as we speak


----------



## JBroida

pretty sure these arrived today... gonna check the boxes tomorrow and notify everyone

as a side note, there was some talk in these diamond stone threads about other super high end products like these, so i thought i'd let you guys know that i'm testing more stuff like this... just got some new "toys" tonight and gonna start testing tomorrow. If i like them, they will end up being a bit more expensive than the stones in this run, but they have potential to fill a much needed gap for serious sharpeners on the low end of the grit spectrum. So, you guys asked to know when i do things like this, and now you know. Testing begins tomorrow


----------



## mpukas

JBroida said:


> ... So, you guys asked to know when i do things like this, and now you know. Testing begins tomorrow



Looking forward to seeing what you've got going on this time!


----------



## JBroida

Turns out just the 6k stones arrived so far... Waiting on the 1k stones


----------



## JBroida

all right Everything is here. We've notified all the people who signed up for the initial run, and should be getting them in the mail shortly. Hopefully, we'll get some really good feedback from the series, and we can go from there whether or not we decide to carry them regularly or do more runs of them like this. I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## Paco.McGraw

Got mine this evening.

I used them to freshen up a Carter wharncliffe and I think they are a winner.

Both stones cut fast and leave a nice edge. 

They are very hard but do have some feedback, not like sharpening on Shaptons.

I'll probably have a full review with pictures this weekend when I can put them through the paces with a few kitchen knives worthy of a 6k edge. 

-Sam


----------



## JBroida

glad to hear you're having fun so far... now you can see why i like them so much


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I got my set Monday, and have used it to sharpen several knives, including a Carter KU, a couple of 52100's , a Tanaka R2 and a shirogami Tojiro. The stones worked extremely well, and the edges were as Jon has noted - with just enough "tooth" from the 6000 stone.

I have DMT's in 1200 and 8000, and compared to these stones, the DMT's have almost zero feedback and feel.

Only one drawback, and that's for those who like playing in mud - there is no mud, only swarf.

Thanks for putting the set together, Jon. I like mine a lot, so far.

Rick


----------



## Midsummer

Any more feedback? I was ready to buy these on the strength of Jon's recommendation. Jon are these going to be a stocked item?


----------



## JBroida

The feedback i've gotten from people has been mostly positive... the 1k is not fast enough to thin with, but aside from that, people seem to be happy with them. I had numerous requests for these individually, but i'm not sure what kind of price point i can do those at. I am strongly considering it, but in the meantime, these can be special ordered through us any time. I need at least 5 sets to make an order, so there may be lag time if not enough people get together. I'd also be happy to do another run if there are enough interested parties. 

For those who used them, feel free to chime in with your opinions, or if youre ok with it, i can copy and paste from e-mails

*these stones arent well suited to beginner sharpeners, so please keep that in mind


----------



## chuck239

Personally, I really enjoy mine. I really like the feed back of the knives. The 1000 is extremely fast at thinning but it will easily get the job done if needed. I think the 1000k does raise a burr quickly. I just sharpened 14 knives yesterday with these 2 and really enjoyed it. I didn't use any other stones, set the initial bevel with the 1k and finished them all with the 6k. Personally, I love that they are true splash and go. Zero soaking required. They hold water very well and just need a tiny splash here and there. If I have any serious chips or serious repairs do it, I will use my Gesshin 400. But other then that, I think they are plenty of stone. So far I really enjoy the final edge that it leaves on a knife. It seemed to sharpen all of the knives very well, I will let you know what I think of the edges it leaves on some of the knives. But I was using carpenter steel, blue, white, 52100, w2, and a few others. I felt that the knife worked very well for all of these steels. All in all, I am extremely happy and have sold a bunch of my other stones because of these. I will be selling almost all of my other stones because of these 2... I like them a lot.

-Chuck

edit: to clarify, all the knives sharpened were double bevel knives. I have not tested them out yet on single bevel knives.


----------



## Midsummer

Well Would be #1 of five interested in getting a group order.


----------



## JBroida

Hey guys... sorry to revive such an old thread, but i saw a comment about these the other day and thought it might be worth asking if people are interested in me doing another run of these? I've been thinking about adding them to the store on a more permenant basis, but i'm not sure about the demand. 

I also have some other diamond stones around the store (in stock and on order) that might be of interest.

There is one that i mentioned a long time ago that is 800 grit, but as fast as my 400. However, it needs to be mounted to something and i dont have time to do that here, so it would be on the end user (and would also keep cost and shipping down significantly). The only problem is that after a lot of use, i realized these need a special nagura, which i dont have in stock right now, to work best. So, i am waiting on these to come in.

The other type is one that i have on order... its a special formulation of a 300 grit diamond stone i've been working on for a while. Its much thicker than other diamond stones i've used previously, has pretty good tactile feedback, and cuts FAST. These kinds of stones are not the same as, say, and atoma, but while they dont cut as fast, they are faster than normal stones, leave more consistent finishes than atoma-like plates, last much longer, and leave less deep scratches. They also feel much more like a traditional stone.

Anyways, back to the 1000+6000 set... anyone interested in another run? Let me know.

-Jon

*additional notes...
-The 800 grit diamond stone runs about $400 per stone, and i dont know how much the nagura will cost me yet.
-The 300 grit diamond stone will be somewhere between $400-600 depending on how things go with the manufacturing. I ordered a few, as i have some local friends who love this stone.


----------



## mpukas

Funny that you bring this up, 'cause since I visited back in Late April, I've been thinking about the diamond 1K+6K combo a lot. These stones are very appealing to me - I want to get into a 2-stone progression, splash-n-go, slow-to-no dishing, infrequent flattening, fast cutting, low maintenance, etc. I'm just balking at the price right now... 

Also very interested in one of the courser grit diamond stones. 

Question - does the 1K+6K combo come with a flattening device?


----------



## JDA_NC

I think this is a pretty rad deal.

If you look at what people pay for other high end stones (natural or synthetic), or even knives, I definitely feel like you'd be getting your money's worth.

It sounds like Shapton Glass Stones are the closest comparison. An equivalent set of those would cost you about half this - and it sounds like these diamond stones are much longer lasting, never need to be flattened, more durable, and quicker cutting. I'm interested in how the feel/feedback compares.

It might be a silly question but what is the function of a nagura with these stones? Is it a synthetic grit to help with feedback/speed or is it to "clean" the stones themselves?


----------



## JBroida

mpukas said:


> Funny that you bring this up, 'cause since I visited back in Late April, I've been thinking about the diamond 1K+6K combo a lot. These stones are very appealing to me - I want to get into a 2-stone progression, splash-n-go, slow-to-no dishing, infrequent flattening, fast cutting, low maintenance, etc. I'm just balking at the price right now...
> 
> Also very interested in one of the courser grit diamond stones.
> 
> Question - does the 1K+6K combo come with a flattening device?



The diamond stones do not come with a flattening device, and the 1k and 6k are such that by the time they really need to be flattened, you should be almost done with the stone. The nagura will help maintain flatness to some extent, and is very important for refreshing the surface from time to time.

The 300, on the other hand, does have a flattening device, but flattening is tricky. Essentially, you need to flatten with a diamond flattener, but then the surface doesnt cut until you use a nagura and release the worn down diamonds and expose fresh ones.


----------



## JBroida

JDA_NC said:


> I think this is a pretty rad deal.
> 
> If you look at what people pay for other high end stones (natural or synthetic), or even knives, I definitely feel like you'd be getting your money's worth.
> 
> It sounds like Shapton Glass Stones are the closest comparison. An equivalent set of those would cost you about half this - and it sounds like these diamond stones are much longer lasting, never need to be flattened, more durable, and quicker cutting. I'm interested in how the feel/feedback compares.
> 
> It might be a silly question but what is the function of a nagura with these stones? Is it a synthetic grit to help with feedback/speed or is it to "clean" the stones themselves?



I think i just answered the nagura question in the last post. Let me know if that makes sense to you


----------

